# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  الشيخ محمد أديب الكلاس

## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الشيخ محمد أديب الكلاس في ذمة الله*

*
*
**

*فقدت الأمة الإسلامية صباح يوم الأربعاء 3 ذو القعدة 1430هـ الموافق  21/10/2009م، العلامة الفقيه المربي، فضيلة الشيخ محمد أديب الكلاس، عن عمر  ناهز 89 سنة، أمضاها في خدمة العلم والدين، ويعتبر الشيخ، المولود في حي  "القيمرية" بدمشق الشام عام 1921م، من أبرز علماء الأمة الإسلامية.*
*تربى الشيخ العلامة في كنف والده الزاهد الذي أودعه في كتاتيب  المشايخ لتلقي العلوم النافعة، بعيدًا عن المدارس العامة، فدرس في المدرسة  الكاملية ثم الجوهرية ثم السفرجلانية، ثم انتقل إلى المدرسة الأمينية، ثم  إلى الكتاب وجامع المنجلاني، ثم إلى مدرسة الإرشاد والتعليم، وقرأ في صغره  على الشيخ محمد صالح الفرفور الأربعين النووية ومبادئ الفقه بنور الإيضاح،  ثم وضعه والده بمهنة الخياطة، ثم الكلاسة، فانقطع عن شيخه في هذه الآونة ثم  عاد إليه، فلما رآه رحب به وقال له: وجهك أم ضوء القمر! لما عرف عنه من  نباهته وفطنته وحفظه، وجعله في حلقة الأستاذ عبد الحليم فارس، فقرأ عليه  النحو، وتابع عند الشيخ الفرفور النحو وشرح ابن عقيل والبلاغة الواضحة،  وعلم التوحيد، والمنطق والفرائض، والتفسير، والعروض، ومصطلح الحديث،  والتجويد، وأجازه الشيخ إجازة عامة بالعلوم الشرعية والعربية وغيرهما.*
*وقرأ على الشيخ عبد الرزاق الحلبي بعض المتون وأجازه وتبادل الإجازة  معه، وقرأ على الشيخ العلامة محمود فايز الديرعطاني بعضًا من سور القرآن  الكريم، وسر منه لنباهته وفطنته، وقرأ على الشيخ فوزي المنير، وعلى الشيخ  أحمد عبد المجيد الدوماني، كما قرأ أيضًا القرآن على الشيخ أبي الحسن  الخباز، وكان معروفًا بإتقانه لكتاب الله عز وجل. نبغ الشيخ نبوغًا كبيرًا  وكأنه حوي في صدره كل ما قرأه ووعاه حتى غدا جبلًا من جبال العلم يمشي على  الأرض، ومع ذلك لم يترك مساعدة والده في عمله، وكان يحرص على نيل رضاه.*
*تولى الشيخ الإمامة والخطابة والتدريس في العديد من مساجد دمشق،  منها مسجد "تحت القناطر" ومسجد "القطط" ومسجد "السيدة رقية"، ومسجد "تنكز"،  وجامع "الخير" في حي المهاجرين، وأخيرًا شغل منصب خطيب جامع "الحمد" على  رابية قاسيون، كما درس في معهد الفتح الإسلامي في قسم التخصص فيه، وفي  الكثير من المدارس. كلل الشيخ طريقه العلمي بالقراءة على العلامة الطبيب  الشيخ محمد أبو اليسر عابدين مفتي سوريا الذي كان يقول له: "ليتني عرفتك من  قبل"، لما أعجبه من علمه وإطلاعه، وتدقيقه لمسائل العلوم، والتواضع  والزهد، وأجازه إجازة عامة، كما أجازه الشيخ محمد سعيد البرهاني، والشيخ  أحمد وهاج الصديقي الباكستاني، والتقى الشيخ في أسفاره إلى الحجاز مع كبار  العلماء والمحدثين وتبادل الإجازات معهم.*
*برع الشيخ في المناظرة وإبطال الشبهات، والرد على أهل الأهواء  والملحدين والمبتدعين، كما كان له شغف بعلم العقيدة والتوحيد، لذلك فهو  صاحب حجة وبرهان وإقناع مع رحابة صدر شديدة وتواضع جم وزهد كبير.*
* تلاميذ الشيخ**تلاميذه هم الذين قرأوا عليه أو حضروا دروسه، وهم لا يحصون كثرةً من  بلاد العالم الإسلامي كله، ومن تلامذته كثير ممن تخرجوا من معهد الفتح  الإسلامي وواظبوا على دروسه ورأى فيهم نباهة طلاب العلم، فأجازهم جميعًا  بإجازاته عن شيوخه بالمعقول والمنقول، بعد أن فتح داره لكل سائل يرجو بذلك  ثواب الله وحده. كان الشيخ كريمًا جوادًا، متواضعًا، مؤثرًا على نفسه،  متأدبًا مع شيوخه وطلابه، صاحب دعابة وتودد، واصلًا لرحمه، يقدم طلب العلم  على راحته، لا يحب الظهور، ويحب الشفاعة لغيره.*
*ومع كل ذلك كان يقول رحمه الله: أنا كلاس ما عندي شيء، والفضل لله وحده.*
*توفي الشيخ يوم الأربعاء 21/10/2009م وصلى عليه ابنه الشيخ أحمد  الكلاس، بعد صلاة العصر بالجامع الأموي حيث اكتظ الجامع بعشرات الآلاف من  المصلين الذين جاؤوا من مختلف الأحياء ليشيعوا الشيخ.*
*وخرجت الجنازة من الجامع الأموي، ومرت بسوق "الحميدية" ثم باب  "الجابية"، لتصل إلى مقبرة "باب الصغير"، حيث دفن الشيخ، رحمه الله وعفا  عنه، وإنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون.
*
** *
منقول
*
*
*
*
*

----------

